# Five Free Drawings!



## thatfreakishbear (Dec 16, 2014)

I would like to try drawing fish (doesn't have to be a betta) and rather than do some pointless google image drawing, I thought I would try on some of your fish! If it works out I'll be offering some cheap commissions so keep an eye out! I took a break from drawing for a while so I'm trying to get back in the swing of things. Here is a non-fish example;


----------



## Nova betta (Dec 5, 2014)

will you do my female for free?


----------



## thatfreakishbear (Dec 16, 2014)

Absolutely!

Slots:
1. Nova betta
2.
3.
4.
5.


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Put me on the list as well! I would love my fish to be drawn by an artistic artist like you  Here is my blue halfmoon male betta


----------



## thatfreakishbear (Dec 16, 2014)

Just make sure it is a clear photo, litelboyblu!

Slots:
1. Nova betta
2. litelboyblu
3.
4.
5.


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

thatfreakishbear said:


> Just make sure it is a clear photo, litelboyblu!
> 
> Slots:
> 1. Nova betta
> ...


Thank you! I hope it was clear enough >___<?


----------



## thatfreakishbear (Dec 16, 2014)

Yes, that should do fine.


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

Could you draw my guppy Mamushi please?


----------



## thatfreakishbear (Dec 16, 2014)

1. Nova betta
2. litelboyblu
3. Indigo Betta
4. Private User
5.


----------



## thatfreakishbear (Dec 16, 2014)

1. Nova betta (done)
2. litelboyblu (done)
3. Indigo Betta (in progress)
4. Private User
5.


----------



## Littlefin (Oct 18, 2014)

Can you draw my betta, Shadow? He's the one in my profile and he's a delta tail with slight ruffles. (go to my profile page for a full shot of him)


----------



## thatfreakishbear (Dec 16, 2014)

I only see photos of Finn on your profile, Littlefin.


----------



## cowboy (Apr 14, 2013)

Very nice of you to offer


----------



## SiameseFightingArt (Jun 17, 2014)

Can you do my fish please? (if available)


----------



## Littlefin (Oct 18, 2014)

No he's the one in my avatar not my albums


----------



## thatfreakishbear (Dec 16, 2014)

That photo is too small to work from. Do you have another or could I do Finn?

I'm going to go ahead and take a sixth slot but - 

*SLOTS ARE FILLED! NO MORE SUBMISSIONS, PLEASE!*

1. Nova betta (finished)
2. Litelboyblu (finished)
3. Indigo Betta (in progress)
4. Private User
5. Littlefin
6. SiameseFightingArt


----------



## Nova betta (Dec 5, 2014)

ok thanx so much


----------



## thatfreakishbear (Dec 16, 2014)

Nova betta, I'll get the pics up after I get finished. Easier to get them all done first. Shouldn't be any later than Monday!


----------



## Nova betta (Dec 5, 2014)

:0 ok awsome!


----------



## SiameseFightingArt (Jun 17, 2014)

Thank you! =^.^=


----------



## Nova betta (Dec 5, 2014)

are they done yet?


----------



## thatfreakishbear (Dec 16, 2014)

I'm sorry, everyone. I've gotten in an accident and am going to do everything I can to get them done. I didn't forget you, I promise!


----------



## Nova betta (Dec 5, 2014)

oh sorry  cant wait to see them


----------

